# New Member



## davidfichter (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello All,
I am a mural artist and scenic designer in the Boston area. I came to this site because I was looking for assistance on a design problem. I am currently designing a small show that will have a wall of revolving panels which will have images painted on them. Actors will also enter and exit through this revolving panels, but primarily I want to use it as way to quickly change imagery or portions of the imagery. This is a traveling show, so it will need to easily come down and lightweight for transport. Does anyone have suggestions for how to build this revolving panels, make them turn easily, a be lightweight. I like the lazy susan idea from another post, but am not sure how that could hold an actors weight. Thanks for your thoughts. David


----------



## theILLUMINATEDfrog (Dec 15, 2009)

I would use a flat (2 sided) version of the Greek periaktoi. a single point of revolution sandwhiched between two flats, secured in two ball joints at either end or just a single one on the floor. Stopping the revolutions will be the part that will require more ingenuity. I would look into either magnets on the shared edges between panels or some other stop-lock device controlled by a mechanical floor button before each revolution is made. Or, use a joint that only allows 180* movement and then alternate between the left and right side of the fulcrum for entrances/exits. ..... these are just the first thoughts that came to me as I read the question, but maybe it'll fuel even more ideas from others.


----------



## davidfichter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions. Seems like a good approach. Best wishes, David


----------

